# I'm thinking of u my darling boy xxxxxxxx



## babesx3

2 years ago this week i found i was expecting you. I was so excited. Its your big sisters birthday tomorrow, she'll be 3. I remember keeping u a secret from everyone who came to her party, and smiling to myself that i had u in my tummy. you were going to be her little brother. I still don't know why you died. it tears me up to think of u , u should be here with us. But then i wouldn't have your little brother , who is here. I wish i could of had u both. Love you little man, know that u are forever in my heart. I think of u evryday. whenenver someone comments on your brothers and sisters i wish u were there two for them to speak of you and your name. Charlie, mummy misses you. God bless you and keep you safe little boy . I will be with you one day for the rest of eternity.:kiss:


----------



## SabrinaKat

:hugs:


----------



## Pinkorblue11

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
That was beautiful!! XOOXOX


----------



## Jox

thinking of you and Charlie x


----------



## mhazzab

thinking of you and Charlie xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

Much love to you and Charlie and the rest of your family xxx


----------



## DueSeptember

:hugs:


----------



## Sj bornAsleep

:)) <3 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## honey08

:hugs:


----------



## IndieGirl

::hugs::


----------

